# My Personal Technical Challenge: Batch Resizing Issues!!



## Kauz (Oct 10, 2011)

As part of my job I need to edit a large number of images for web galleries.

I'm trying to find a way to batch edit photos so that they are either a maximum of 700 px high or 700 px wide, depending on if they are horizontal or vertical. I also would like it to just be able to open a RAW file as is, and do the resizing, and save as a small-ish (200 kb) jpeg (if possible).

I've made actions before, but this is just beyond my creativity. When I tried doing it just for jpegs, for some reason, the action would only open the one jpeg I recorded the action on and do the proper editing, then close. It also would not work had I tried it on a vertical photo (as the one I created it for was horizontal). My other actions had never only worked to open one specific file, when I said "Open", but I don't know what was different in this case.

Thanks for your help. I hope you can.


----------



## Kauz (Oct 10, 2011)

Nevermind... figured it out. Now if I could figure out how to delete this...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe you could share your software and its version, and the steps used to do the re-sizing operation, and turn this into a win-win kinda' thread???


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 10, 2011)

I know how to do it in elements 9 but couldn't figure it out in CS5... I'd love to learn how to do it in CS5.


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 10, 2011)

In CS3 it's under File>Automate.  Not sure if it'd be in the same place in CS5.


----------

